# Decided to get the 9000s



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

At the price I couldn't resist. I actually like the grip, the trigger is not a problem for me, and I can handle the safety without difficulty. Haven't had a chance to shoot it yet, but did have time to snap a picture:









Beretta 9000s .40

Update: Just shot it. I found the DA trigger to be acceptable, and the SA trigger to be quite good. No failures, reasonably accurate. Recoil is what I expect from a small-format .40 - since nearly all my compacts and sub-compacts are .40, it was a non-event.

One of the magazines came with the pop-down extender. Neat little device, but since I'm used to short grips, it's doubtful I'll bother with it. My shooting session was with the non-extended magazine.

I find that an inside-the-belt slide holster is nearly perfect for this gun. My yaqui slide also fits it, but it's a little top-heavy.

Fit and finish is flawless - takedown is simple and without trouble.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Sure is a nice looking pistol and I am glad it's a shooter. Good luck with it.

Best Baldy.


----------

